# Verkaufe Cannondale Gemini Team DH Komplettrad



## UniTy (13. Juli 2008)

Ab heute versteigern wir ein Cannondale Gemini DH der Extra Klasse bei ebay. Das Rad ist von einem guten Freund uns Mitarbeiter. Hier noch ein paar Infos und der Link zur Auktion. Mitbieten Loht sich!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=200238749681

Rahmen: Cannondale Gemini DH Team Replica Thru 12 Gr. M (45cm)  Siemens Mobile, Cedric Gracia

Gabel: Marzocchi 66 SL1 ATA 2007 180mm Federweg stufenlos auf 140mm absenkbar.

Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 6-Way SPV

Laufräder: VR: Felge Mavic DeeMax Nabe Atomlab Amcrica 20mm Steckasche
HR: Felge Mavic DeeMax Nabe DT Swiss Hügi FR 12mm Steckache

Reifen/Schlauche: Maxxis Advantage 26x2.4 FR Maxxis Schleuche FR 1.2mm Wandstärke

Bremsen: Formula Extreme DH mit 203mm Scheiben in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen. Ersatzteile und Beläge etc. bekommt man aber alles über Comsic Sports 1 Paar Neue Beläge gibs auch noch dazu.

Lenker: Race Face Diabolus 31,8mm

Griffe: Lizard Skins North Shore ¾ Flanch Lock-On

Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus 31,8mm mit Carbon Spacern

Steuersatz: Reset WAN 1.5 Reduzierungskit 1.5 auf 1 1/8 Super hochwertiger Steuersatz. Mit den Besten Lager die es auf dem Markt gibt.

Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller mit 38 Kettenblatt

Innenlager: Truvativ Team DH ISIS

Pedalen: Leafcycles Magnesium Pedalen Weiß

Kettenführung: e.thirteen SRS mit Weißen Bashguard aus Makrolon

Sattel: SDG Bel Air SL

Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam

Sattelklemme: Cannondale Original

Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O

Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 2008

Kassette: Shimano Rennrad Kassette

Kette: KMC X-9 Gold noch mit echten 18 Karat

viel spaß beim Bieten!


----------



## UniTy (15. Juli 2008)

nur noch wenige Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

